
The Great American Streetcar Scandal - markmassie
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_American_streetcar_scandal
======
chipsy
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/tq9fa/whats_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/tq9fa/whats_the_truth_about_the_great_american/)

------
scottaj2
Detroit's own streetcar system was one of those dismantled. Interestingly they
have started work on building a new streetcar system this summer.

